# Software um eigene Musik zu produzieren



## port29 (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte ein paar eigene Tracks produzieren und zwar Entspannungsmusik und diese dann als Hintergrundmusik zu einem gesprochenen Text verwenden. Ich selbst spiele Klavier, aber ich möchte nicht nur dass die Klavierstimme im Vordergrund steht.

Als ich mich noch vor ca. 10 Jahren mit dem Keyboard beschäftigt habe und Live als Alleinunterhalter oder Ein-Mann-Band auf der Bühne stand, hatte ich immer Track für Track verschiedene Instrumente im Keyboard aufgenommen, auf Diskette gespeichert und die Hauptstimme selbst gespielt. Am Anfang wollte ich es eben so machen, allerdings klingen die Stimmen meines mittlerweile 10 Jahre alten Keyboards irgendwie relativ künstlich und störend. Somit war das Thema abgehackt.

Jetzt stehe ich Quasi vor zwei Möglichkeiten:

a) Ich könnte mir irgendeinen Software Synthesizer mit entsprechenden Stimmen kaufen und mein Keyboard quasi als reines Midi Eingabegerät verwenden

b) Im Netz sind einige Videos unterwegs, wo Leute sich Musik zusammenklicken. Sie erstellen (oder kaufen) kleine Teile bzw. Loops und diese werden dann an den richtigen Stellen eingefügt. Ganz oft habe ich das bei irgendwelchen House oder Techno Songs gesehen, aber so langsame Entspannungs-Tracks habe ich da noch nicht gesehen.

Mich würde mal eure Meinung interessieren. Was würdet ihr machen. Würdet Ihr in Richtung Synthesizer gehen oder Loops?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. November 2012)

Also wenn du gerne selbst bei deiner eigenen Musik entspannen willst, dann wird es wohl das Beste sein, wenn du die Musik auch wirklich selbst machst ... also keine Musikloops.
Ist doch irgendwie ne blöde Situation, wenn du deine eigene Musik hörst und trotzdem immer denken musst, dass du sie ja doch nicht wirklich komplett selbst gemacht hast, oder?

Andererseits erfordert die Erstellung einer komplexen Klangwelt unglaublich viel Arbeit am Synthesizer. Insofern spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen, sich schöner Presets zu bedienen, wenn man denn welche findet. Als Musiker bzw. Komponist hast du ja schließlich die freie Wahl des Instrumentes. Mozart musste auch keine Instrumente selbst erfinden, um eigene Musik machen zu können.

Deine ganz persönliche Wahrheit musst du selbst finden, vielleicht liegt sie ja irgendwo zwischen Musikloops und komplett selbst erfundenen Synthesizer-Sounds. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Fpeterson (6. November 2012)

Entspannungsmusik findest du auch auf vielen Seiten die gemafreie Musik anbieten...nennt dich dann chillout oder downtempo oder sowas

http://www.absolutesongs.com zum beispiel bietet welche an


----------



## oneof6 (6. November 2012)

Hi,

ich hab' auch lange nach einer ordentlichen Music-Software gesucht, da ich damit meine Spielmusik selbst erstellen wollte. Das was mich absolut überzeugt hat ist MuLab, das Ding kann schon in der Freeware Version komplette Kompositionen (einzige Einschränkung nur 4 Spuren). Hier der Link MuLab. Direkt auf der Startseite sind einige Samples, ich denke die sprechen für sich.

Viel Spaß,
OneOf6


----------

